# Looking for entry level job - Certified CPC-A - I am a Certified CPC-A Looking



## khumaaluri

I am a Certified CPC-A Looking for a entry level Job as Medical Coder/Biller Job in Michigan(Detroit, Ann Arbor, Southfield, Livonia). Please let me know if any oppurtunities come up. My email address is : Khumaluri@yahoo.com. Thanks


----------



## kathycope

I am  CPC certified looking for a entry level job Tyler Tx as Medical Coder my email is Dcope650@yahoo.com


----------



## codingdiva16

I was certified as a CPC-A in August 2021, currently taking online CPB classes with expectations to obtain CPB certification by February 2022.  I live in Lawrenceville, GA and I have two years experience in an FQHC insurance department (2017-2019).  I have no expectations beyond an organization willing to take a chance on me.  I am open to any opportunity that will allow me to continue to learn and expand my skills, knowledge and abilities. 

My email is address is hortonmw2507@gmail.com and I would like to add that this forum is very helpful.

Thank you


----------

